# Cataraft and Frames from credible builder



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you talking N.W. Style cat frames or big trip cat frames. I'm very happy with mine from AAA inflatables. 16' tubes 5 bay aluminum frame with speedrail.


----------



## stevem (Oct 21, 2013)

Good morning,

You can check out the frames and builds from DRL on his site. Being my 4th cat, I have dealt with several companies, some good and some not so good. There are many credible builders and manufacturers out there, and I thought it important to point out a quality builder that does what he says, when he says, and keeps his word when he shakes your hand.

Dusty is also an Oregon dealer for Sotar, so you can find some great deals on tubes and rafts. He also reps NRS and Aire, and provides discounts when buying a boat on accessories and NRS equipment.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Dusty was great to me when I was building my first Sotar cat. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## RogueRat (Apr 29, 2015)

I have seen the Drl ads for Sotar boats, he usually has really reasonable prices. Sotar is also in my backyard so I just hit the store when I look at stuff. As far as the frames 3 weeks is plenty of time when you are bolting frame pieces together which appears to be what you bought a nrs hybrid something with modified pieces. They are usually standard off the shelf sch 40 heavy pipe. You start getting into custom bent aluminum frames and your wait may increase as there is alot more work involved then a wrench. I have a custom frame on order now, not from Drl but it should be done in August. I actually work a job here in white city and we use lots of aluminum at work but when it came to the frame I wanted we still weren't able to build it here so I had it designed up and being built.


----------



## stevem (Oct 21, 2013)

Frames I got from DRL are fully welded and powder coated. Sounds like you have a great builder and frame in mind and I wish you the best on the river.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Stevem, it sounds like you guys up in the NW have a lot of trouble with getting good frames. Fortunately MB has 3 sponsors that build great frames and are also reputable. 

If you want great service and a quality frame try either:

DownRiver Equipment in the west Denver, CO metro area,

RiverBoat Works in Salida, CO, or 

Whitewater Machine Works close to the Tuolumne River in CA

These are all straight-shooting frame shops.


----------



## stevem (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Andy,

The DRL frames I got are awesome and are welded and powder coated custom frames. I appreciate the links and have heard great things about the builders you listed. Their reviews are really good as well. 

Take care,

Steve


----------



## RogueRat (Apr 29, 2015)

Andy, no trouble getting good frames. Vic the old builder from Sotar down here passed away so that did kink sotar a bit. There is another guy doing them now we still have the high end builders Dan at Pro is excellent ,Canyon to the North, Rogue here in grants pass a whole group of guys that build frames in Gold Beach just with anything in demand there is a wait. We build jet boat components and we have a 8 month wait on some things. At my work we found the 5 percent complainers all gather on the interwebs and make things sound way worse than reality the other 95 percent don't get on and say how happy they are so good for Stevem. Good luck selling a Colorado style boat out here they just aren't popular "unles you find a newbie or transplant" when we have access to all the skilled aluminium workers in the area because of the jetboat and driftboat industries. We know when the "SRBS" show from out of town on the river. Squeeks,Rattles and Black Streaks.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Dusty is awesome and makes a good product. Straight shooter, just doing some boating business on the side after a family and day job.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I got to try out a DRL frame with some cool looking red, white & Blue Sotar 12'6" cat tubes at the Upper Clack fest. I really liked it. I like how your feet "lock in" to the frame. They were cool guys to talk to as well. We have a lot of great companies here in Oregon, not to take away from all of the great Colorado businesses. One thing I have enjoyed about the Buzz is seeing what else and who else is out there as far as gear goes. I have learned a lot on the Buzz.


----------

